# 1995 hd truck ?



## liftthattruck (Dec 8, 2006)

ok i took my seats out yesterday to clean and i found a computer under the drivers seat and there is something uder the passager seat... what is it


----------



## rrhyne56 (Dec 13, 2006)

that would be the ECU that gathers data and provides diagnostic codes. At least the one under passenger seat.


----------



## liftthattruck (Dec 8, 2006)

well that one is not pluged in. the wires are cut. the drives side one. looks like a computer


----------



## rrhyne56 (Dec 13, 2006)

ouch! Well, if its running OK then that's good. Fixing the ECU would be beyond my ability to advise.

There is an article in the How-to section on this forum about pulling data from the ECU. Perhaps the fellow that posted that article would have more info?

best


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you sure it's not a stero amp?


----------



## liftthattruck (Dec 8, 2006)

it might be.thanks for the help guys


----------



## liftthattruck (Dec 8, 2006)

oh by the way i got her runnin.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

liftthattruck said:


> oh by the way i got her runnin.


Got who running? I didn't know your truck wasn't running


----------



## liftthattruck (Dec 8, 2006)

yeashe had water in the oil ... blown head gasket... but shes fixed now


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

OK I didn't know that


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

That would be your ABS controller under the driver's side seat.


----------



## HardbodyXE (Dec 28, 2006)

I dont think it would be an amp, since the cat. converter is located there, and it can get pretty hot....not sure tho....looks like I'm gonna check under my seats soon! haha


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Just a suggestion. On my 97 the ABS control unit, rear speaker amp and door lock contol unit are all shown as under the drivers seat.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

In my '95 , the door lock and ABS are under the driver seat. The engine control computer and sub-woofer amp are under the passenger seat.


----------

